# Dwarf army offer advice



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, so there is offer for unpainted (just assembled dwarf army), and cause I've always wanted to try fantasy WH, and dwarfs are my favourite fantasy race in general, not only WH, I'm wandering should I get this offer, are this unit good start and should I maybe wait for new rulebook. Here it goes.

2x24 dwarf warriors
10x miners 
16xthunderers
Dwarf lord on oath stone.
Dwarf engineer with rifle
Dwarf bolt thrower
Dwarf gyrocopter
Rulebook

All this for 100 euros. Is it worth? Price is a bargain i think, but are this unit worth? Thanks.


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont know euro but it looks good. check amazon for comparison pricing.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its a good start to a dwarf army. You'll want to add other warmachines like cannons and organ guns, but for that price this is a steal.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for advice guys. I'm not familiar with WHFB so it means a lot. I ll let you know did I get it in the end.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Brugman's Brewery is the dedicated dwarf army site on the Internet and one of the best sites. It has good advice and a lot of helpful army lists with battle reports. 

Used or discounted US prices are as follows:
48 warriors (should have great weapons) US$75.00
10 miners US$20
Gyrocopter US$30
16 thunderers $28.00
Lord on stone $12.00
Engineer (could do often without rifle) $11.00
Bolt thrower $25, 15 pounds (least playable model, better off with organ guns)

The price for a bulk purchase is reasonable ($1.25 per Euro), but some people do not like thunderers or miners, blot throwers, or gyrocopters. Also, lord on shield beareres is more common or a runelord than on oath stone. 

From this, you will want to add:
Great Weapons for the warriors
One additional box (16) of warriors
A unit of hammerers of 30 (very expensive to buy, consider converting 2 boxes of warriors to hammerers with conversion of weapons to hammers)
At least one grudge thrower
At least two cannons
At least one organ gun
At least one runelord/runesmith
One thaneBSB
These additions would allow you to play competitively at 2400 to 2500 points (which is becoming the standard for full games). 

The nice thing about dwarf armies is that they can be competitive at 1000 points and above.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the post,it's really helpful. Warriors do have great weapons, i forgot to mention.

I made mistake, engineer model doesn't have rifle but melee weapon(I ve received pictures of army).

I could get king Thorgrim instead of lord or engineer, and white dwarf on shield carried by Gotrek , but they are not original models (they are homemade cast, there is one guy here who does good quality cast of many GW models). What do you think?

I'm not too worried for competitiveness right now, cause I don't have people to play around here, but I want it to be reasonably good start of the army. And I have zero experience with WHFB, so all advice is welcome.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The price is reasonable and much of what you are buying is quite playable. Sorry, I do not have the Euro prices for used items but above is a general guide based on discount prices and auction site prices. I don't see the oathstone used a lot but do see runelords and lord with shield bearers, so any model that could proxy for those lord set-ups would be appropriate.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I bought this army. I'm quite astonished with little details and liveliness of every model compared to my SM. Each is different in a small way without need for modeling and converting. I don't know why I waited to start WHFB so long.


----------



## glidden (Jun 12, 2012)

olderplayer said:


> A unit of hammerers of 30 (very expensive to buy, consider converting 2 boxes of warriors to hammerers with conversion of weapons to hammers)


You can check out 40kga.blogspot.com for a tutorial on how to convert regular warriors to hammerers using the great weapons they come with if you are interested. Hammerers are definitely a great unit to take, miners tend to be hit or miss for me these days, but you've got a good start to the army. Maybe make one of your units of warriors into longbeards for a little extra punch in close combat (+1 WS and +1 ST).


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd go with 90 euros. Haggle it down. Though on paper its worth more the composition isn't too amazing here are somelinks to posts of mine about dwarfs hopefully they help you

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1067951#post1067951

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1163208#post1163208


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

glidden said:


> You can check out 40kga.blogspot.com for a tutorial on how to convert regular warriors to hammerers using the great weapons they come with if you are interested. Hammerers are definitely a great unit to take, miners tend to be hit or miss for me these days, but you've got a good start to the army. Maybe make one of your units of warriors into longbeards for a little extra punch in close combat (+1 WS and +1 ST).



You don't need that. It's too complicated. Simpler solution. There are hand weapons that come with the dwarfs that are hammers. Just use those I've used them in tournaments nobody cares.


----------

